# how to bring your dogs into thailand?



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi guys

I am planning on moving to thailand for a few years,maybe more,anyway i live in ireland and was wondering how i go about getting my dogs to thailand?i have a big and small dog and want to bring them with me,how do i go about this?


Any help is much appreciated

Thanks


Peter


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Peter, You have 3 sets of regulations you must research and then navigate:
1. The requirements of your country in relation to the export of live animals
2. The requirements of the specific airline on which you intend to fly
3. The requirements of the Thai governent in relation to the import of live animals

Your first stop is googling each of these topics to find the web sites of the relevant airline or government agency. There are many expat in thailand discussion forums and at least one of these has a pets sub-forum with a permanent thread on importing animals with case-studies provided by forum members.

One you have the basic info to hand you need to make a decision as to whether you will handle the paperwork yourself or pay a specialist pet transport agency to do it on your behalf. This will come down to things like your budget, the amount of free time you have, and your skill in dealing with red-tape.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

I did all the stuff I found on internet when we imported my cat. Pet passport. Implanted chip. Vaccination certificate. Organising transport (she got a seat to herself, ฿8000.-!
On arriving in Bangkok a customs officer asked her for ฿2000.- which she didn't have as I was following on on a later flight. She paid ฿100.- . The 2000.- was supposed to get the animal through customs without putting her into quarantine.
I don't mean to say that you should not observe the regulations but you should at least be able to avoid quarantine. 
The paperwork wasn't too bad but airlines do have different regulations. You will be wanting to take a direct flight so as to be on the same plane as your pets.


----------



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys,i suppose it can be done after all

thanks for your help


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes it surely can be done, but be aware at the outset that it will probably be a one-way trip for your pet/s. It's a lot easier to get animals into Thailand than it is to get them out again later (due in large part to the endemic rabies problem here)


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

If you know Thai, or someone who is good at Thai and English, I can send you info in details down to form- filling re this. Sadly the info is in Thai and I don't have time to translate. As far as I remember, it is quite easy. 

I intend to bring some little animals across in a few years' time so have not gone through the process myself. The information was posted on a few Thai online communities by people who have had done it.


----------

